# Theft Proof Gardens!!!



## aardvark (Aug 17, 2012)

First I want to say watch your gardens. I just talked with my best friend and he said his sister; who has eight kids and a large garden has had someone harvesting their tomatoes and okra and other vegetables. So keep an eye out on your garden with this economy.

Which got me thinking. If we have to watch them now how bad will it be in a societal ending event?

What are some ideas for theft proof gardens and crops?

The first obvious step should be to place your garden out of sight so that no one knows you have one. We didn't consider that when we put ours in. It is a large 64ft x 64ft patch and easily recognized as a garden from the road.

I will have to rethink my location for it if our society collapses.

Secondly what are some theft resistant crops. The only one I can think of is potatoes. What are your ideas on the subject?

AARDVARK


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

There are 300 million Americans; 1% are storing food, etc.
Do the math.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Plants with big thorns along the perimeters. Maybe some liquid fence (stinks!) and some electric fencing?


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

A BIG outside dog.


----------



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

JayJay said:


> There are 300 million Americans; 1% are storing food, etc.
> Do the math.


Not so sure that number is correct. I read that almost 50% of America is expecting a deminished future. Prepping has gone main stream with large retail stores selling prepper foods and supplies. There are TV shows on prepping, magazines, and dozens of websites.

This does NOT mean there are not a large number of folks not prepping or storing food. Even if 50% are not (and I think the number is higher) there are still major problems possible.

Back on the topic though,

some road stars might help.
http://www.hitechammotogo.com/html/novelty_items.html

12 ga. alarm
http://www.hitechammotogo.com/html/perimeter_alarm_systems___acce.html
I wouldn't put live ammo in this or you could kill a hungry child. You wouldn't like that.
But a pepper round or whistle would work well.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

Electric fencing and perhaps a set up like Davarm has motion sensors hooked up to spotlights and a radio so you know when some one is in your patch..should also be good at keeping deer out.

Most people would be as nervous as heck when they slink onto private property in the dark of night to steal things.
A bright spotlight on them and the radio alarm would be enough to spook them.


----------



## CdnMtlHd (Aug 4, 2009)

Tall fence without an easy way to climb it, combined with "vehicle deterents" would be a great idea. Consider an approaching vehicle and how it might smash the fence, install a ditch or "moat" to limit its ability to break through. As ContinualHarvest stated, a thorn bush (like roses) and any other thorn based bushes would deter casual pilfering.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

http://shop.murs-radio.com/

Take a look at their transmitter and base station. I haven't tried them myself but from what I understand you can have multiple motion detectors that will trigger your base station (and hand-helds) with a message when they are activated. I would think it might be a good way to get notified so you can ward off two legged and four legged garden raiders.

If you don't want the Murs route, I'm sure there are many other "motion detecting" systems that would give you something similar.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Moby76065 said:


> some road stars might help.
> http://www.hitechammotogo.com/html/novelty_items.html


The correct name is caltrops.

Your link is a tad over priced:
http://www.defensedevices.com/caltrops.html
http://www.security-wizard.net/seto..._content=pla&gclid=CMC8jPLD_7ECFQGCtgod_z0AWg
http://www.amazon.com/Set-of-10-Caltrops-Tashibishi/dp/B001785YZ0

But you better be careful:
http://articles.cnn.com/2011-08-31/...hnology_1_tires-pena-drug-runners?_s=PM:CRIME


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Sheet metal+tin snips and two pair of pliers+ time to kill= caltrops from hell!

Some weather proofed kids noise makers on a trip wire PRE shtf, pop bottle claymores POST shtf.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Personally, I use Garden Patrol. Very effective but you have to buy a lot meat scraps.


----------



## Tribal Warlord Thug (Jan 27, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> A BIG outside dog.


.....works everytime....


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Post shtf booby trap viscously. Also stand gaurd. Decorate property boundry with unsuccessful theives.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Sentry18 said:


> Personally, I use Garden Patrol. Very effective but you have to buy a lot meat scraps.


Not really. That's what the garden thieves are for; keeping the dogs fed.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

A couple of nice collections of Rotts there! I'm a bit jealous as I've always wanted at least a pair of them.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

LOVE our Rotts! Clearly, those dogs in the photos like whoever is taking the picture...

So. 

Garden out of sight/out of mind. TALL fence for deer.

BIG dogs that KNOW the place belongs to THEM. 

Electrified barbed wire, solar charger.

The rest you dont need to know about. :sssh:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Actually, my neighbor has 4 of those--never see the neighbors, but maybe once every few weeks letting these monsters outside for a few minutes to play.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I've thought about running a hot-wire straight from the 220 feed of my power drop, if their is still power at that point, have to keep a leash on the grandson when he's outside though.



CrackbottomLouis said:


> Post shtf booby trap viscously. Also stand gaurd. Decorate property boundry with unsuccessful theives.


Why waste good fertilizer?


----------

